# Print & Paste Stasis Chambers (PWYW sci-fi terrain)



## Kris (Aug 28, 2019)

If you've been building some of my new sci-fi tiles and terrain, you'll be pleased to learn that the range now includes a set of Stasis Chambers (i.e. the kind of thing where astronauts are put into suspended animation for a long journey through space).







And, just like all of the other products in the Print & Paste range, it's a 'pay-what-you-want' download over on DriveThruRPG (HERE) - so pick it up for free or pay as much/little as you like!

Note that the video below shows what materials you'll need (an empty toilet roll tube for example) and how to put it all together.


----------

